# Arenco 24 Villas Compound



## SteveKittyGardner (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the Arenco 24 Villas Compound? We are relocating to Dubai in under two weeks and this is where we will be living. Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

check their website Villas, Offices, Warehouses, Apartments Rentals Dubai- Arenco Real Estate and try to post it in Dubai forum


----------

